# International Billfish tourney 57 boats



## bully48

Thank you for those fishing. For those on the land for the weekend and want to watch weigh ins. Friday 5-9pm and Saturday 3-9 at Palafox pier plaza de Luna park. There will be food vendors adult beverage and retail sales. Come down and cheer the boats on.

We ended up with 57 boats fishing we had 12 that dropped out. Total prize money up for grabs with Calcutta and tourney money approx $350,000. There will be updates through the PBGFC Facebook page. I will be fishing on the TAILWALKER 36 Albemarle. Good luck to everyone and safe travels this weekend!! Thanks to all the PBGFC club members for putting on a great tourney. Hope to see big crowds when we return. There are some impressive vessels fishing including an 82 Viking from S. Fla. bring the camera and bring the family and enjoy!!


----------



## MrPhoShiz

damn an 82 Viking? thats a bit overkill but if theyre comming from SoFla then theyre comming in style. ill be there for the weighins! Good Luck to ALL!


----------



## 4wahoo850

Well, how did everyone handle that weather today? Any good fish to show for?


----------



## 2RC's II

Brother in Law is out there. I also wonder 1. what is in now and 2. are they getting their butts kicked from the seas.


----------



## jmunoz

Anyone look at the radar today around noon? The gulf was lit up.


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Gonna be 4+ tonight, 4-6' tomorrow. They will have to shovel some people out of the little boats tomorrow if they decide to stay out tonight.

There will be some horror stories when folks get back in I bet.


----------



## Scruggspc

I have been there before. And it's no fun even in a 82 Viking, maybe not as bad but not enjoyable.


----------



## cobe killer

was in it all day today in a 31 contender CC.around the spur and it wasn't at all fun. we never saw the 2 to 3's,(except between the 5 to 7's) they were calling for and the lightning show was intense at times. the blue water vanished from our grasp sometime in the night and the dirty water was void of life. we started heading NW to a break in the clouds trolling some plastics then the starboard engine died.got it going again but couldn't get up the RPM's past 2200 and maintain it. so we turned tail toward the hill. made it in around 4pm getting soaked the entire way with a very stiff WNW wind,but made it home safe and sound and that's what counts.tomorrow looks to be worse than today so i hope all stay safe out there and catch -um -up. TEAM RECESS


----------



## jjam

cobe killer said:


> was in it all day today in a 31 contender CC.around the spur and it wasn't at all fun. we never saw the 2 to 3's,(except between the 5 to 7's) they were calling for and the lightning show was intense at times. the blue water vanished from our grasp sometime in the night and the dirty water was void of life. we started heading NW to a break in the clouds trolling some plastics then the starboard engine died.got it going again but couldn't get up the RPM's past 2200 and maintain it. so we turned tail toward the hill. made it in around 4pm getting soaked the entire way with a very stiff WNW wind,but made it home safe and sound and that's what counts.tomorrow looks to be worse than today so i hope all stay safe out there and catch -um -up. TEAM RECESS


Dang Cliff, 

Sounds like the Recess Team was hanging tough in some bad conditions. 

Sorry to hear about the starboard engine but glad ya'll made it back safe. 

I bet a warm non-rocking bed will be most welcomed tonight.

Bad seas seems to creep up during these tourneys lately.

Better luck next time Recess Team! 

Jimmy


----------



## sniperpeeps

Hope everyone stays safe out there. Was in it all day in close and it got ugly this afternoon. Hopefully they get rewarded with some great fishing!


----------



## Head Kned

We went out last night the 27th, not too bad going out, but boy did it get messy today. We caught a decent Mahi and a yellowfin weighing 33. After a night in it and a morning with some bad storms we called today at 10 or so. Got the crap beat out of us coming in, but we're in. Would love to pull some wahoo baits tomorrow but it doesn't look so hot


----------



## cobe killer

it's VERY nasty out there right now. i pray everyone that is out there is OK in this mess.


----------



## LITECATCH

I hated to make the call not to go but i think i made the right call.


----------



## Downtime2

3 foot early yesterday with some bigger sets thrown in, laying to 2 or so in afternoon, 2-3's coming in. Fished Spur to nearly Petronious on one line. Knew it was gonna go downhill. Buoys are seeing 3.9 or so now. Calling for 20kt wind. Nah, I'm fine here at the house....


----------



## LITECATCH

Wade, are you going to be at the weigh in? I am bringing "Lite Catch" over and will be working the weigh in.


----------



## Downtime2

Plumb Crazy is bringing a blue in at 3pm. 2 boats released 5 bills each.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

does anyone know if it cost to come to weigh ins would like to bring kids


----------



## SouthernAngler

Its free


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

thank you I would like to see a blue marlin first time


----------



## jmunoz

Anyone got any pics yet?


----------



## John B.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## 2RC's II

Looks like money so far.


----------



## eodusmc

Def could be money


----------



## 2RC's II

Still no word from brother-in-law. Went out Friday 3am not a word since. Dang! Nephews at the weigh in waiting right now. Knowing what I know about him they got a fish to weigh.


----------



## Lexcore

John B. said:


> View attachment 85090
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


Which one is Tracie?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

have seen some nice yellowfins so far


----------



## John B.

Lexcore said:


> Which one is Tracie?


Girl in the blue

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Lexcore

John B. said:


> Girl in the blue
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


OK I thought so when I was down there someone in the crowd said she is probably the one who caught it. She must be a good fisherwoman.


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Somebody that is there post up some results please. Also, any small boats weigh in with stuff broken (broken t-tops/towers,outriggers, glass, etc.)?


----------



## JoeZ

Way to go PeeWee


----------



## John B.

SnapperSlapper said:


> Somebody that is there post up some results please. Also, any small boats weigh in with stuff broken (broken t-tops/towers,outriggers, glass, etc.)?












Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## 2RC's II

twodown said:


> Still no word from brother-in-law. Went out Friday 3am not a word since. Dang! Nephews at the weigh in waiting right now. Knowing what I know about him they got a fish to weigh.


Well just returned from the weigh in. Brother in Law at 8:34pm was leading small boat with 300 plus # Blue Marlin. Video verified won't kill one less than 500# for tournament. Fishing on "The Family Jewel" 32' Albermarle out of Gulf Breeze. Been out since 3am Friday. Dang tough bunch of guy's and girls on that boat! Congrats. B-I-Law for a job well done. Man can fish I'm telling you. Doubt a smaller boat is coming in. But you never know.


----------



## cobe killer

just got home from the weigh in. looks like everyone made home safe and some great fish brought in by a lot of tough fisherman for sure.
twodown,saw your nephew come in,that's one tough bunch for sure.heard some hair raisin stories and some heart breaker fish lost too. great tournament i just hope we can get some better weather next year.
great job to all the boats and i'll see ya at the awards. we didn't weigh anything be still love to be part of the whole experience and support the winners. the food is pretty darn good too!!!


----------



## Tobiwan

MissMickey fished both days, ride out was a bit rough but not too bad but by the next morning we had outrun the weather. We trolled all day in good conditions. Overnight it kicked up while I was sleeping. We trolled back north in what seemed to be a 6ft beam sea, it was miserable to say the least. We got a 105lb yellowfin and 3 20ish lb dolphin. Didn't place but at least we had something to weigh. We got our butts knocked off to put it lightly. Ill try to make a full report later but I'm beat down at the moment.


----------



## Aquahollic

Does the Plumb crazy still win even though the fish wasn't even close to the 500 lbs minimum?


John


----------



## MrFish

Aquahollic said:


> Does the Plumb crazy still win even though the fish wasn't even close to the 500 lbs minimum?
> 
> 
> John


Has to be a minimum of 104".


----------



## marlinchaser

Aquahollic said:


> Does the Plumb crazy still win even though the fish wasn't even close to the 500 lbs minimum?
> 
> They have some thin skin at that that tournament; when I commented on wasting a valuable fish for a photo op on their Facebook page, they erased my comment and shut me out from making any more comments. They need to go totally catch and release on bill fish. Heck, my marlin early this month on my 24' boat would have beat that needless kill.


----------



## MrFish

So that was the only bill brought in?


----------



## John B.

@marlinchaser

Yeah well they're the one holding the big check aren't they... haters gonna hate.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Splittine

John B. said:


> @marlinchaser
> 
> Yeah well they're the one holding the big check aren't they... haters gonna hate.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


+1.


----------



## bully48

marlinchaser said:


> Aquahollic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Plumb crazy still win even though the fish wasn't even close to the 500 lbs minimum?
> 
> They have some thin skin at that that tournament; when I commented on wasting a valuable fish for a photo op on their Facebook page, they erased my comment and shut me out from making any more comments. They need to go totally catch and release on bill fish. Heck, my marlin early this month on my 24' boat would have beat that needless kill.
> 
> 
> 
> Roger it was me who deleted it!! You have done nothing but follow every tourney on the coast this year and bash anyone who kills a blue marlin. If you choose not kill one that's your business but don't bash someone Shen they kill a fish almost a foot longer than the fed min length. Our tourney has had 3 blues killed in 6 years and over 100 releases. You brag on all these fish you release how bout some photos BIG SHOT!! One weekend of the year we allow someone if they choose to. Not everyone chooses too. It's funny how you are probably one if those guys who has a pic with over 40 chicken dolphin but bitch about one fish killed. That girl is damn proud of her fish!! By the way this club has donated thousands of dollars to the Billfish Foundation made off this tourney!! Where's your check at?? Have a nice day trolling on this site and every fishing Facebook site around with your same comment!! Have a nice day!!
Click to expand...


----------



## John B.

Well said bully48!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Aquahollic

Just to clear things up, I'm not hating on the winner. I was confused and I thought there was a minimum weight not length. My bad.


----------



## John B.

Aquahollic said:


> Just to clear things up, I'm not hating on the winner. I was confused and I thought there was a minimum weight not length. My bad.


The quoting got messed up. All of this is directed at marlin chaser.

No worries brother

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Capt. Ed

Hey Eddie 
Glad yall caught some fish.I was afraid it was gonna be rough.I didnt 
fish the tournament but we have had some luck this year.
Good luck rest of the season.
Best Regards
Ed Chadbourne III
Legacy 38 Rampage


----------



## cbarnes91

Did they post the winnings? Just curious what the winners got.


----------



## John B.

cbarnes91 said:


> Did they post the winnings? Just curious what the winners got.


Awards going on now.... it'll be posted here soon.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM!

It doesnt hurt a thing to kill a billfish in a tourney as long as it meets the length requirement. That is what the crowd wants. It's especially great for kids. Alot of people would never get to see a billfish if it wasnt for tourneys like this. Nice catch by the way.


----------



## cobe killer

great tournament and everyone had a great time.everyone that worked the tourny from the littlest dock crew member to the tournament president did an excellent job. it takes a lot of work to put on something like this that we never see. thanks everyone!!!!
we went to the awards brunch to support the winners and mingle was some great offshore talents, and we were once again rewarded with a FREE entry for 2014. wooo-hooo this is the 3rd time in 4 years. God is good!!!!


----------



## marlinchaser

bully48 said:


> marlinchaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roger it was me who deleted it!! You have done nothing but follow every tourney on the coast this year and bash anyone who kills a blue marlin. If you choose not kill one that's your business but don't bash someone Shen they kill a fish almost a foot longer than the fed min length. Our tourney has had 3 blues killed in 6 years and over 100 releases. You brag on all these fish you release how bout some photos BIG SHOT!! One weekend of the year we allow someone if they choose to. Not everyone chooses too. It's funny how you are probably one if those guys who has a pic with over 40 chicken dolphin but bitch about one fish killed. That girl is damn proud of her fish!! By the way this club has donated thousands of dollars to the Billfish Foundation made off this tourney!! Where's your check at?? Have a nice day trolling on this site and every fishing Facebook site around with your same comment!! Have a nice day!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you certainly live up to your user name!!. If you go to my facebook page or do a search here you will see pictures of the marlin I released last Oct and early this month. You can kill all the meat fish you want as I do; blue marlin are special and should be preserved is all I'm saying.
Click to expand...


----------



## John B.

Good grief. Go hug a tree.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## 2RC's II

Ok I got something to say about most of this but I take no sides. 1. Brother-In-Law finished on 1st place small boat and 3rd place Catch and release Blue. 2. Only on Blue killed the first place one. 3. If anyother boat had brought in a legal length Blue they would have won $7500. 4. What do you think everyone is going to be saying next year? Well not everybody but many. "Hey remember last year when nobody brought in a second place Blue and if they had it would have been a $7500 fish! Just saying... no dog in this one. To old to be out overnight in that weather.


----------



## bully48

twodown said:


> Ok I got something to say about most of this but I take no sides. 1. Brother-In-Law finished on 1st place small boat and 3rd place Catch and release Blue. 2. Only on Blue killed the first place one. 3. If anyother boat had brought in a legal length Blue they would have won $7500. 4. What do you think everyone is going to be saying next year? Well not everybody but many. "Hey remember last year when nobody brought in a second place Blue and if they had it would have been a $7500 fish! Just saying... no dog in this one. To old to be out overnight in that weather.


Actually we only pay 1st place so it encourages someone to release if they know a bigger fish may have already been killed. Like isaid we our one the biggest supporters of the TBF along with MBGFC ECBC OBBC and so on. The president of the TBF shows up to all these tournaments and she obviously has no problem with it. Like i said 6yrs 3 kills 100's of releases. By the way your bro in laws fish was a good one and in other tourneys with shorter min. lengths it would probably have been killed. Kudos to them on their release and sticking it out to win the small boat championship. This fish was not wasted in any way. this morning the fish was donated to the Gulf shores zoo and imsure like the post below there are some happy animals.


----------



## lettheairout

The animals at the zoo really appreciate the dead fish
Congrats to Tracy on a good blue


----------



## 2RC's II

bully48 said:


> Actually we only pay 1st place so it encourages someone to release if they know a bigger fish may have already been killed. Like isaid we our one the biggest supporters of the TBF along with MBGFC ECBC OBBC and so on. The president of the TBF shows up to all these tournaments and she obviously has no problem with it. Like i said 6yrs 3 kills 100's of releases. By the way your bro in laws fish was a good one and in other tourneys with shorter min. lengths it would probably have been killed. Kudos to them on their release and sticking it out to win the small boat championship.


Totally sorry. I was misinformed. He/We would never keep one less than 500# anyway in a tournament! Most times it takes at least that to have a chance. Again totally sorry for my misinformed post. That's what I get for not checking the rules myself. Heck I should no better! My bad. Again I have no problem either way. It's the anglers's call on any fish....within the law.


----------



## bully48

twodown said:


> Totally sorry. I was misinformed. He/We would never keep one less than 500# anyway in a tournament! Most times it takes at least that to have a chance. Again totally sorry for my misinformed post. That's what I get for not checking the rules myself. Heck I should no better! My bad. Again I have no problem either way. It's the anglers's call on any fish....within the law.


No problem. Normally a 110inch fish around 500# it was long and skinny but a great fish and a winner. The whole gang was fired up this morning at awards brunch. Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## daddytime

Upon hearing of the blue coming to the scales, Those of us working the scales all guessed at the weight based on the length! Nobody guessed less than 450#. This thread has been hijacked like so many before. Got haters in every crowd! Dang good job to those who fished and to the PBGFC!! Glad to be part of it all!


----------



## lettheairout

Fish looked bigger then what it weighed. Great tournament and well set up for the spectators


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM!

daddytime said:


> Upon hearing of the blue coming to the scales, Those of us working the scales all guessed at the weight based on the length! Nobody guessed less than 450#. This thread has been hijacked like so many before. Got haters in every crowd! Dang good job to those who fished and to the PBGFC!! Glad to be part of it all!


Some are definitely drinking gallons of HATERADE :001_huh:


----------



## lettheairout

What was the final payout to the winners


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Come on now, go easy. The man has caught two billfish in his life. So he knows all the answers to billfish management and mortality.


----------



## bully48

Final results: The link says 2012 but its actually 2013. By the way i will post TAILWALKERS report later. Im sure some of you have heard the story by now.

http://pbgfc.com/tournaments/international-billfish/2012-int-results/


----------



## Downtime2

bully48 said:


> Final results: The link says 2012 but its actually 2013. By the way i will post TAILWALKERS report later. Im sure some of you have heard the story by now.
> 
> http://pbgfc.com/tournaments/international-billfish/2012-int-results/


Yep, heard about it...you are some more lucky......


----------



## Tobiwan

Scary stuff out there yesterday, at least you made it home safe and sound.


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Lightning strike?


----------



## lettheairout

What where the money payouts


----------



## bully48

lettheairout said:


> What where the money payouts


Since I fished I was not involved in the final payout amounts. I will get them when they are official and final. It was busted up a lot with 3 boats winning over 30 k each. Our tourney Is one you will not get rich on and retire but it is one you can get a good ammt of return on investment if you bet right. With the weather being iffy some chose not to bet at all knowing they may only fish one day.There were some happy people with their checks. Top money winners were REEL ADDICTION, PLUMB CRAZY and CATCHING UP. The REEL FUELISH did well also just going off memory. There were some categories that were refunded so that effected final totals.


----------



## 2RC's II

bully48 said:


> No problem. Normally a 110inch fish around 500# it was long and skinny but a great fish and a winner. The whole gang was fired up this morning at awards brunch. Congrats to all the winners.


+1 Thanks for the tournament and all the hard work that goes into it. I hope no one thought I was one of the haters. Hey I know what it takes to put something like this on plus all the hard work involved. I was just thinking out loud about what others might say in the future based on other posts I have seen here and other places. Did not express myself very well on my post. Good job by all involved! It can only get better. Thanks again.


----------



## my3nme

Wish I could have fished it this year. I appreciate you folks and the others who put these events on
It people like you and the folks who fish these things that help with the conservation and know the fisheries. When a fish gets killed its not for the hell of it. I respect you guys.


----------

